# Schattenschneiderei



## Mertroll (23. Januar 2007)

Weiß einer wie das mit dem Schattenschneiderei abläuft ??
oder wo man das lehrnen kann ??

danke im voraus


----------



## Daarg (24. Januar 2007)

Du mußt in shattrath beim schattenschneider die Qst annehmen, die Dich mit einen Edelstein zum Altar der schatten schickt. Wenn Du die Qst fertig hast kannst Du dann am Altar die Schatten... herstellen.
Grüße Daarg


----------



## Mertroll (24. Januar 2007)

kann da aber leider keine quest an nehmen !!-.-


----------



## Hexagon (24. Januar 2007)

Mertroll schrieb:


> kann da aber leider keine quest an nehmen !!-.-



Dann würde ich mal dein Ruf überprüfen


----------



## Trips (24. Januar 2007)

vorraussetzung ist auch lvl70 afaik


----------



## Wurschtlsepp (24. Januar 2007)

Trips schrieb:


> vorraussetzung ist auch lvl70 afaik


nein, aber skill-level 350.


----------



## kimtschi (4. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann mir jemand die Koordinaten für den Altar der Schatten geben ? plz
Danke im voraus


----------



## SonGokuKid (4. April 2007)

Es ist ganz easy, Spezialisierung gibts ab Schneiderskill 350, dann kannste auch die Quest annehmen. Und Coords für den Altar findet man in der Buffed Questdatenbank.


----------



## c25xe (4. April 2007)

kimtschi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand die Koordinaten für den Altar der Schatten geben ? plz
> Danke im voraus



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7835


----------

